# The "Bullseye" slingshot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep,another Wham-o clone! This was a good, thick solid one too.

I have 2. One was from Allentown PA and the other was from Stroudsburg PA.

I guess one bought out the other. This was another of those slingshots that sent you an extra strap. Never did get that.

You will also notice that they tied the pouch with the tabs facing inward. By choice? Got me?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I remember drooling over that box! That's truly a collectors item. Thanks Gary!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great find, especially in that condition


----------

